# is it a general rule that all admitted patients are a level 5



## kviolet (Nov 17, 2012)

of course all elements are met in the documentation

Thanks for any input!


----------



## jimbo1231 (Nov 18, 2012)

*No*

I think you already posted this on another ED coding site, and received detailed answers from experts. But I'll take a crack at it. Statistically, a very high percent of admits are coded 99285 or 99291. But that doesn't make an admission an auto-5. But the act of admitting the patient does usually meet some of the MDM requirements for a 99285, but there are other situations that clinically might not support a 5. With proper documentation, most admits are 5s, but any broad statement about about admits equating to 5s raises compliance questions, and is on the same slippery slope as equating diagnoses with ED levels even if again there is a statistical relationship between 5s and  certain diagnoses.

Jim


----------



## Ahamed Fahath (Nov 19, 2012)

It is not mandatory that all the admit charts should be billed with 99285. But for the admitting charts the MDM will surely supports the 99285 but we need to cross check the Hx and PE also. Also for the direct admit without any Evaluation we need to non bill the chart.


----------

